# eclipse 3.4 Build id: I20080617-2000 schneidet code ab ?



## X-Builder (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher obs am update liegt oder nicht, aber wenn ich einige Warnungen fixe mit strg+1 danach ist plötzlich der komplette gefixte Bereich gelöscht? d.h. von meinen 300 Zeilen fängt die Zählung dann ab 280 an, noch komishcer ist wenn ich nochmals was fixe sehe ich plötzliche nur die zeilen 70 - 90 ?? d.h. die wurden vorher nicht gelöscht?? Das krasseste ist, dass sich das programm voll ausführen lässt obwohl nur 20 codezeilen sichtbar sind  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

blickt das jemand? oder ist das featureritis von eclipse?


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2008)

Du interessierst dich wirklich für Probleme in nightly builds?

Nachtrag: Kommando zurück, ist kein Nightly Build. Habe denselben Build aber kein derartiges Problem.


----------



## Natorion (22. Aug 2008)

Blöde Frage: sind die Codeblöcke "eingeklappt"?, auf der Seite das mit + und -


----------



## Roar (22. Aug 2008)

oder hast du den "zeige nur aktuelle methode" knopp aktiviert? :?


----------



## X-Builder (22. Aug 2008)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder hast du den "zeige nur aktuelle methode" knopp aktiviert? :?


 stimmt ich sehe immer nur die aktuelle methode... komisch wie hat sich das aktiviert?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2008)

oben in der Button-Leiste gibts eine Option rechts neben der, die wie ein Pinsel aussieht


----------



## X-Builder (23. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oben in der Button-Leiste gibts eine Option rechts neben der, die wie ein Pinsel aussieht



finde da nichts  was das Problem behebt. Habe alle buttons gedrückt...


----------

